# 125v cables ok for carrying 240v?



## owenhan

I bought a Yulong DAC which takes a 220-240v input voltage. However the power cable they gave me terminates in an American style nema 5 plug and it says 125v~ on it. I've got it plugged into a 220v Chinese socket using an adaptor and it seems to be working fine (I'll be returning home to Sydney soon where the power is 240v), I just assumed that since the device itself was rated to work at this voltage the cable wouldn't matter. 

 At first I thought that maybe they gave me the American (110v) version of the Yulong by accident, but if that was the case I would've blown it up by now right? 

 I'm just using the cheap cable provided with the Yulong at the moment, but the store also gifted me a fancy looking audiophile cable with these plugs:

Oyaide Power Plug P-029 by Revolution Power
OYAIDE C-029 IEC Brass Connector by Revolution Power

 These also both say 125v on them, and I'd use them but they look like they have some fancy circuitry in them that may actually be affected by the wrong voltage. 

 So basically I'm wondering if everything is OK with my current setup, and should I use the better quality cable I was given?


----------



## krmathis

If it says 125V on it then it is not certified for higher voltages.
 It might be ok with higher voltages, but why risk it? A new cable for 240V only cost a few $..


----------



## owenhan

I just called up the store and they're like even if the cable says 125v it's definitely ok to use at 220v. 

 I'd rather not see such a nice cable go to waste, but on the other hand I'm not sure if it's worth the risk like you said. Since they assured me it does in fact work I'll use it in the meantime but where would I be able to obtain a nice 220-240v cable?


----------



## owenhan

I found some very handy information:

Can a US power 3-prong Flat power cord, rated for 125V be safely used on 220V electricity? in Hardware

 'Look on the cord itself and there should be a max voltage rating. The two 
 that I have close at hand both have "300 volts" imprinted in the cord 
 covering itself (one for a Gateway PS, and the other for a Compaq). 
 If you have your old cord, look at the size of the wire listed on the 
 covering. Somewhere on it, there should be a stamp like "3x18AWG" or 
 similar. If the one you are wanting to use is the same or larger, you 
 shouldn't have any problem. Remember, a smaller gauge number (AWG) is a 
 larger wire, which will handle a higher current. 16AWG is larger than 18AWG.'

 So I looked on the cable supplied with the Yulong and it says 3x0.75mm^2. Using the table here:

American wire gauge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 It's equivalent to between 18 and 19 AWG. So I guess it's fine. The fancy cable with the oyaide connectors they gave me is extremely thick, like double the diameter so I'm assuming that'll work too, but I'm still a little worried about the connectors themselves. I'll probably just use it anyway.


----------



## d3adeyes

well I need to say 1 thing as a firefighter I can tell you I have seen many homes burnt to the ground because someone wants to use a different wire then they should so use at your own risk -- and understand there is always a risk when you do not follow the directions


----------



## Happy Camper

I'm guessing that a lot of fires are caused because of a 15-20 amp heater/blowdryer was plugged into a lamp extension cord. You would think that a high amp device would need a different plug configuration from your everyday loads so this wouldn't happen.


----------



## m1abrams

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Happy Camper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm guessing that a lot of fires are caused because of a 15-20 amp heater/blowdryer was plugged into a lamp extension cord. You would think that a high amp device would need a different plug configuration from your everyday loads so this wouldn't happen._

 

They do, a 15A plug is different than a 20A plug.


----------

